# kidney stones and thyroid disease



## Andros

Is there a tie-in? Yes, indeed!

http://www.hmc.psu.edu/healthinfo/jkl/kidneystones.htm

http://www.lef.org/protocols/metabolic_health/thyroid_regulation_01.htm


----------



## francescabarnes

Great articles. 
In May 2009 I had a kidney stone and it was the worst experience of my life. I went to the Emergency Room 3 times, underwent 2 procedures to have it removed, got an infection, had a fever for 5 days straight and spent 10 days in the hospital. 
I later found out that I lady I work with had a kidney stone around the same time I did. Once we got to talking, found out she too has a thyroid problem :scared0015:


----------



## Andros

francescabarnes said:


> Great articles.
> In May 2009 I had a kidney stone and it was the worst experience of my life. I went to the Emergency Room 3 times, underwent 2 procedures to have it removed, got an infection, had a fever for 5 days straight and spent 10 days in the hospital.
> I later found out that I lady I work with had a kidney stone around the same time I did. Once we got to talking, found out she too has a thyroid problem :scared0015:


Ditto on that. Easier and less painful to give birth. Also, gallstones are a concern so clean up that diet like now if needed. A word to the wise.


----------



## Gudrun

That's interesting. I'm dealing with thyroid issues and am seeing an endocrinologist on Wednesday after my GP discovered a multi-nodular goiter. In the middle of all of this I came down with a kidney infection and they tell me I have stones. Lovely, huh?


----------



## Andros

Gudrun said:


> That's interesting. I'm dealing with thyroid issues and am seeing an endocrinologist on Wednesday after my GP discovered a multi-nodular goiter. In the middle of all of this I came down with a kidney infection and they tell me I have stones. Lovely, huh?


NOT!!! {{{{Gudrun}}}} Let us know. Ramp up the water and if you can do a lot of walking and see if you can pass them.

You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Gudrun

Thanks Andros. _So far_ they seem to be passing on their own. My GP (who I love, he was doctor #5 and the first to really listen to me about my thyroid) has insisted that they can help me if the pain gets bad. I'm a coffee lover so I'm trying to drink more water but I'd really rather drink coffee all day.


----------



## Andros

Gudrun said:


> Thanks Andros. _So far_ they seem to be passing on their own. My GP (who I love, he was doctor #5 and the first to really listen to me about my thyroid) has insisted that they can help me if the pain gets bad. I'm a coffee lover so I'm trying to drink more water but I'd really rather drink coffee all day.


Water is good but to be honest with you, the fluids are what is needed. Also Cranberry juice for the infection.

I also am a coffee hound but do try to slip some water in. Or juice. Just keep those kidneys flushing.

Do you have a little screen to catch the stones? It would be interesting to see kind they are.


----------

